# Diet plan help



## Sammy (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I need huge improvements on my diet because at the moment i have 3 big meals stacked with protein and my times are really messed up because of work. I have posted on other sections but I think I need advise on cutting fat instead of diets which add bulking too.

Breakfast (3pm) - 2 slices of wholemeal bread + glass of skimmed milk

Lunch (5pm) - Half a plate of some kind of vegetables + 6oz tuna or 6 egg whites or vegie sausages or vegie burger. Something along those lines.

Workout (6pm) - With a post workout 25g of whey protein shake with water.

Dinner (10pm) - Some potatoes, more vegetables with a piece of meat such as turkey, chicken, sirloin steak, tuna, salmon, cod all low fat cuts. I have 9oz of meat at this meal. 15oz throughout the day

Snack (12am) - bowl of frozen fruit (2oz)

Snack (1:30am) - 2 cups of fruit (e.g strawberries)

Snack (3am) - cup of dried fruit (2oz)

At the moment this is my diet and the times will be like this because of current shifts. At the moment I only take my protein shake after a big workout. Could anyone recommend where I could add any supplements. Has anyone tried the green food supplements instead of eating veg as I really hate eating veg  . Would it properly replace. Any advise of where I should change meals/times where I could add something would be greatly appreciated.

Other peoples diets are usually from 7am and as I said alot include alot more calories than I want to take because I really want to cut the fat to get that 6pac.

Thanks.

I started at 11stone and im still 11stone although id say i have converted quite a bit of fat to muscle. I just thought id drop more weight.

<o></o>


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

In My Opinion, your diet is way too LOW in protein.

Breakfast (3pm) - 2 slices of wholemeal bread + glass of skimmed milk - definatly lacking protien here, cant you add some eggs to go with your toast?

Snack (12am) - bowl of frozen fruit (2oz) - no protien here

Snack (1:30am) - 2 cups of fruit (e.g strawberries) - no protien here

Snack (3am) - cup of dried fruit (2oz) - no protien here


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow how did you manage to convert your fat into muscle?


----------



## Sammy (Jul 29, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Wow how did you manage to convert your fat into muscle?












Ermm..id say I did loose fat for 30 days :S? Wouldnt you..i dont know thats just the diet ive been having, any tips would be great.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

protein every 3 hrs will build a slight amount of muscle..... more muscle more fat is burnt off as the norm

on a low fat varied diet with protein in and a few complex carbs etc

there are diet sheets available on here i beleive just look


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You need protein first thing, or first meal and last meal for a start, I personally don't think much of your diet, you are certainly going to struggle to get any real muscle gain, you could do wwith looking in the diet section for ideas and maybe a few journals, there are examples of diets in there....


----------



## Sammy (Jul 29, 2010)

freddee said:


> You need protein first thing, or first meal and last meal for a start, I personally don't think much of your diet, you are certainly going to struggle to get any real muscle gain, you could do wwith looking in the diet section for ideas and maybe a few journals, there are examples of diets in there....


Yeah thats what im looking for, so i can copy someone with a similar bodyshape to mine to get muscle gain. I thought if you have protein before bed tho it can go to fat, or if you workout good enough it gives more benefits? Ill have a browse but so far havent found much good for me. So was wondering if someone could give some specific help. Cheers tho.

Also I thought this was the diet section or am I wrong :S.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Your body repairs when you sleep and to do so it needs protein, some people take a casein, at the moment I take whey isolate but I add some ex virgin olive oil to slow down the uptake, in the morning I want a very fast protein because this is a very catabolic period, and you havn't had any nutrition for several hours, this is also a period that you can take a simple carb, it will help fill your glycogen stores....


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sammy said:


> Yeah thats what im looking for, so i can copy someone with a similar bodyshape to mine to get muscle gain. I thought if you have protein before bed tho it can go to fat, or if you workout good enough it gives more benefits? Ill have a browse but so far havent found much good for me. So was wondering if someone could give some specific help. Cheers tho.
> 
> Also I thought this was the diet section or am I wrong :S.


No you are right - but you haven't read anything.

1. Converting fat to muscle is chemically impossible

2. Simple sugars would cause insulin spiking which leads to fat storage. I have already said that but you are still putting fruit in your diet.

3. I already told you what to do.

Eat 6 meals one every 3 hours or so. 30 - 35g protein in each from meat, fish, eggs or whey powder.

In the first meal and the meals pre and post workout add 50g carbs. All low gi. Oats, sweet potato, cous cous, brown rice etc.

In the other three meals eat good fats - avocado, nuts, olive oil, udos, salmon or other oily fish.

This is very very basic - but the problem is you aren't listening, researching or reading. Nowhere on god's earth will tell you something as technical as how protein can cause you to store fat (which technically it can) without telling you first how simple carbs are much more responsible for fat increase than any other food group.

Your diet is woeful. I can see you're trying but do some research because right now this is akin to a mix of bad assumptions (ie fruit is good) and a complete lack of research. There are example diets all over the forum. There are posts of exactly how to construct one - calories, macro-nutrients - everything.

Read these first - stick to the principles I said above and then we'll talk. But it takes a long time to write these answers and its just a waste of time doing it if its ignored by someone not willing to research.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-diet-nutrition-questions/29824-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-diet-nutrition-questions/24673-how-construct-diet.html

these are both from the forum stickies - all you have to do is read. What is the point of me typing this out again?


----------



## Sammy (Jul 29, 2010)

Young gun..im sorry im only 19 and im new to all this and my diet I took from the p90x one and I kinda made it my own. I just wanted some specific help thanks that information you have typed and those links are very helpful and are exactly what I was looking for. I have already printed it out.

I work really hard, like everyday some form or another following p90x to the tee, just need help on the diet!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You can have has many shakes as you want, I have 3 a day. Look at extreme nutrition they gave excellent stuff on there, I recommend pro 6 before bed, build and recover or extreme whey.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

London1976 said:


> You can have has many shakes as you want, I have 3 a day. Look at extreme nutrition they gave excellent stuff on there, I recommend pro 6 before bed, build and recover or extreme whey.


Is that how you get those big muscular arms London? :nod: (3 shakes a day)


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes mike, that's how u get 14" arms lol


----------

